# Aquatic Life Light Foot?



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

I accidentally broke off one of the feet for my light...

It's the 30" t5 light/

Does anyone know where I can get replacements cheap?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

I called aquatic life. They are helpful and shipped me a set


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*changes...*

Seems that there has been some changes at AL...

it's $8 USD + $12USD for a replacement set of legs...

Back to the forums...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I broke one of mine as well a year ago and can't seem to pull the trigger on a new set. I'm cheap

If it matters I'd go halves with you on a set


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Expect a PM in 3,2,1


----------

